# Anyone has experiences with SARMs?



## SARMSguy (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm going to use Cardarine and Ostarine for a slow, long cut as I don't want to use roids anymore.

But I'd like to know if someone used them to get some advices.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I am interested in Sarms as well


----------

